# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  The English Salvage Law

## stw77

Attached you can find the English salvage law, also known as LOF (lloyd's open form), as this is provided by Archie Bishop (consultant).

Rgrds,
stw 77
==========

----------

